# Turlingtons



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2006)

I like these little Turlington bottles. Pick them up when I can get them at a decent price.







 Picture reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 5, 2006)

Are the last two on the right open pontiled? I keep looking for a thin flared lip op turlington, but if they are in good shape with no chips out of lip and good embossing they get expensive. Nice collection Road Dog


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks,The two at the right are open pontil. One has some lip damage the other is perfect.


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 5, 2006)

Does anyone know how many varients there are of these bottles? There must be a ton.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 5, 2006)

Atleast a dozen. Probably more.


----------



## Clive freedman (Sep 10, 2006)

This is my latest addition to my meds. Its an Early english Turlingtons derrivative with a great open pontil and 'flint glass'...its mint, however its got an unusual lip and poor strike on its back.


----------



## Clive freedman (Sep 10, 2006)

This is my latest addition to my meds. Its an Early english Turlingtons derrivative with a great open pontil and 'flint glass'...its mint, however its got an unusual lip and poor strike on its back  This time with photo.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 10, 2006)

That one is SCHWEEET! Do you see a date on the side?


----------



## capsoda (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey RD, Thats a great lookin set. You are going to get me into trouble cause I think I may need a few of those.[]

 WoW, Great pic Clive. I never realised how small they are. Never dug one down here. What kind of med was in them.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Cap.!
 It was a mixture of 27 ingredients.It was a miracle medicine. A friend of nature which it strenghthens and corroborates when weak and declining vivifies and enlivens the spirits, mixes with the juices and fluids of the body and gently infuses in its kindly influence into those parts that are most in disorder. This I found in Mckearins Book.


----------



## Clive freedman (Sep 11, 2006)

There is some writing on the side but its really difficult to read. Do  you know any techniques to read it, may be a rubbing or UV light ? comments, I beleive this one dates from 1810ish... It really is mint!


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 11, 2006)

I turn them a bit in the light sometimes the light/shadow thing helps. A sparkling bottle makes this a little tuffer. Never tried etching..... Hmmm.


----------

